# Great Customer Service



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

The Germans aren't that bad.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow that is impressive costumer service! The planes looks like they stille are in perfect condition


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes, these planes have held up remarkabley well. I used them exclusively for a long time before buying some L-N & LV Jack & smoothing planes. The smoother (on the right in the photo) chipped out on the top where the adj. screw for the opening is, but this is inconsequential. I got a small chip on the front of the soul, which was leaving tacks, but I was able to sand it out flat. When the metal parts wore down I bent the top adjustment rod on the short jack plane trying to keep the blade aligned. That's when I started looking for replacement parts.

This smoother compares favorably with a modern #4. The blade doesn't hold an edge as well as A2 and is a bit more effort to remove and reinstall; the shavings do tend to end up inside the cavity on top. That said, the planes have a very light touch and produce a consistent shaving and a fine surface. They are very comfortable to hold; lighter than iron planes but not too light to work beautifully.

michael


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

That is a lot of service out of a peice of wood. I have a selection of both wooden and metal planes and use them all on a regular basis. For the feel of precision and engineering I like the metal ones, but in order to feel the wood and engange in a more intuitive way the wooden planes is a favorite.


----------

